# Jolly Roger Napkin Ring



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's _Talk Like A Pirate Day_ on the 19th September, so for a spot of _fancy feasting_ after sailing the Spanish Main in search of plunder, you might need this for the Captain's table!

Have fun!
Dave

*Pirate Napkin Ring*

*Materials:*

DK or similar weight yarn in Black and White
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*

22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms square

*Abbreviations:*

*S1kw*: slip the next stitch on the left-hand needle to the right-hand needle as if to knit
*SSK*: slip the next stitch from the left-hand needle to the right-hand needle knitwise, do the same with next stitch, insert point of left-hand needle into the front of both stitches and knit them together
*K2tog*: knit the next two stitches together
*Inc1*: Increase one stitch by knitting into the stitch below the next stitch on the left-hand needle as well as the next stitch.

*Instructions:*

With black yarn, cast on 17 stitches.
Row 1: S1kw, knit to end
Row 2: S1kw, K1, P13, K2
_These two rows form the stitch pattern and are repeated throughout._
Work colour chart commencing at the bottom right-hand corner, carrying the yarn not in use across the back of work and twisting every two stitches to avoid loops.
Row 11: With *B*lack: S1kw, K4, join *W*hite yarn: K1, *B*: K5, *W*: K1, *B*: K5
Row 12: *B*: S1kw, K1, P4, *W*: P1, *B*: P3, *W*: P1, *B*: P4, K2
Row 13: *B*: S1kw, K6, *W*: K1, *B*: K1, *W*: K1, *B*: K7
Row 14: *B*: S1kw, K1, P6, *W*: P1, *B*: P6, K2
Row 15: *B*: S1kw, K6, *W*: K1, *B*: K1, *W*: K1, *B*: K7
Row 16: *B*: S1kw, K1, P4, *W*: P1, *B*: P3, *W*: P1, *B*: P4, K2
Row 17: *B*: S1kw, K4, *W*: K1, *B*: K5, *W*: K1, *B*: K5
Row 18: *B*: S1kw, K1, P13, K2
Row 19: *B*: S1kw, K6, *W*: K3, *B*: K7
Row 20: *B*: S1kw, K1, P5, *W*: P1, *B*: P1, *W*: P1, *B*: P5, K2
Row 21: *B*: S1kw, K6, *W*: K3, *B*: K7
Row 22: *B*: S1kw, K1, P4, *W*: P5. *B*: P4, K2
Row 23: *B*: S1kw, K5, *W*: K5, *B*: K6
Row 24: *B*: S1kw, K1, P4, *W*: P1, *B* P1, *W*: P1. *B*: P1, *W*: P1, *B*: P4, K2
Row 25: *B*: S1kw, K5, *W*: K1, *B*: K1, *W*: K1, *B*: K1, *W*: K1, *B* K6
Row 26: *B*: S1kw, K1, P4, *W*: P5. *B*: P4, K2
Row 27: *B*: S1kw, K5, inc1, *W*: SSK, K1, K2tog, *B*: inc1, K6
_Break white yarn and continue with black only_
Row 28 and all following even-numbered rows: S1kw, K1, P13, K2
Row 29 and all following odd-numbered rows: S1kw, knit to end.
When all 39 rows of chart have been worked, cast off loosely, knitwise.

*Finishing:*

Form ring by joining cast-on to cast-off edge. Weave in all ends to neaten.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm loving the napkin ring. I'm thinking I can make it a tad longer and lap ends over a little elastic ponytail band or stitch ends to a little ength of black elastic and have an instant knit bracelet for the GD's. Guess I really didn't want to go to bed tonight after all!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm loving the napkin ring. I'm thinking I can make it a tad longer and lap ends over a little elastic ponytail band or stitch ends to a little ength of black elastic and have an instant knit bracelet for the GD's. Guess I really didn't want to go to bed tonight after all!


Thanks, I'm glad you like it. Both your ideas are great, try using a nice mercerised cotton like _Rico Essentials_ which is soft and soft and has a very smooth finish. It would also make a cool bookmark.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks so much! I'm thinking that it might be adapted to a ski headband, too. Maybe make several motifs around the length of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's way cool, and lots of good ideas to use it for. Think I'll have to get some black and white cotton and give it a whirl. 
Thanks Dave for posting.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's _Talk Like A Pirate Day_ on the 19th September, so for a spot of _fancy feasting_ after sailing the Spanish Main in search of plunder, you might need this for the Captain's table!
> 
> Have fun!Dave
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's way cool, and lots of good ideas to use it for. Think I'll have to get some black and white cotton and give it a whirl.
> Thanks Dave for posting.


Glad you like my little design, you shouldn't have too much trouble adapting it.

Dave


----------



## PegFACS (Jun 10, 2011)

My son's birthday is the 19th and we always have a priate theme - he'll be 28, so it drives him crazy. My husband and I always try to come up with something different. This is it for 2011!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PegFACS said:


> My son's birthday is the 19th and we always have a priate theme - he'll be 28, so it drives him crazy. My husband and I always try to come up with something different. This is it for 2011!


Nothing like piracy at the breakfast table, it should start the day off nicely. I hope he has a great day!

Dave


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome back Fireball Dave:

Missed you on line. Thanks for the great Jolly Roger Napkin Ring. I have stash to make these for October. Thanks again for your creativity. 
I often think about you walking down the street looking and bypassing the shirt shop, etc. 
Enjoy your day.
From one Brit to another!


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Dave for the Pirate motif on the napkin ring. For the lady that is dressing for the occasion she could knit a ring to go about her leg to hold up her lace stockings. LOL
Such a fun day you'll have. Eye matey!!Shivver me timbers. Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum (Myers).
Mary in VT


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thank you so very much for sharing but yet another wonderful treasure with all of us. even the hubby thought it was neat. my little one will love it. well i'm off to knit a bunch of them as i do have a lot of black and white that i can use.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Snagged. Now in the same file as the cozy. Thanks Dave.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> thank you so very much for sharing but yet another wonderful treasure with all of us. even the hubby thought it was neat. my little one will love it. well i'm off to knit a bunch of them as i do have a lot of black and white that i can use.


Themed breakfast parties are great fun, eggs, toast and a tankard of ale to wash it all down, what could be better?

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks! I have been saving your pirate patterns in my pages, but when I copy and paste, the pictures and diagrams won't copy. Any idea how I can get them in there also? At least you have row by row directions so the pictures/diagrams aren't required, but it would be nice to have them also.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

knitterbee said:


> Thanks! I have been saving your pirate patterns in my pages, but when I copy and paste, the pictures and diagrams won't copy. Any idea how I can get them in there also? At least you have row by row directions so the pictures/diagrams aren't required, but it would be nice to have them also.


Each image is a separate entity. If you place your mouse pointer on each of the images and right-click you can either save them to your computer's hard drive as JPEG image files, they can then be inserted into an _OpenOffice_ or _Word document_ with the instructions; or, you can copy them to your computer's clipboard and paste them into a suitable graphics program. Alternatively you can highlight the entire post including the images and send it to a web-clipper such as _Evernote_ and let it sort everything out for you.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

and then one of your great cigars that you like!!!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Go to image. Right click and choose copy.
Go to file on your computer. Right click and choose paste.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Thanks Dave for the Pirate motif on the napkin ring. For the lady that is dressing for the occasion she could knit a ring to go about her leg to hold up her lace stockings. LOL
> Such a fun day you'll have. Eye matey!!Shivver me timbers. Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum (Myers).
> Mary in VT


There's a thought for any siren hoping to seduce the entire crew!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

this is real cute.thank u.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

To cute Dave thanks for the pattern :thumbup:


----------

